# Ford 2000 or 445



## whipray (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everybody, I'm new to the forum (and to tractors for that matter), and could use a bit of help. This tractor/loader is listed as a 1983 Ford 445, but by the model number I was given, (and the information I've gathered on this forum) it looks to be a 2000 built in 1974, or 1975. Can someone confirm this for me, and perhaps enlighten me as to what all of the other numbers stand for? The specs I have been given are as follows;

Serial C443759
Model B1012K
Unit 5E28B
Engine 5D4C
Transmission 5B10B
Rear Axle 5D15B
Hydraulic Pump 5D28B
Hydraulic ??? 5A17B

I will post some pictures as soon as I figure out how, and thank you all in advance!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello whipray,

Serial C443759
Model B1012K
Unit 5E28B
Engine 5D4C
Transmission 5B10B
Rear Axle 5D15B
Hydraulic Pump 5D28B
Hydraulic ??? 5A17B

You are right on with your interpretation of the above numbers. All numbers you posted point to a '75 Ford 2000, with exception of the serial number, which indicates a '74 model. 

Your numbers translate as follows:

Model B1012K
Model - B10 - Ford 2000 series tractor, all purpose
Engine - 1 - diesel
PTO - 2 - Transmission PTO, 540 rpm
Transmission - K - 6x4, manual reversing (3x2 + hi/lo) 

Unit (Tractor) Build date 5E28B
May 28th, 1975 Day shift

Transmission build date 5B10B
February 10th, 1975 Day Shift

Rear axle build date 5D15B
April 15th 1975 day shift

Hydraulic pump build date 5D28B
April 28th, 1975 day shift

Hydraulic ??? build date 5A17B
January 17th, 1975 day shift

Serial Number C443759
C- Made In USA
That's a late 1974 serial number. Serial numbers for 1974 started at 405200. For 1975, serial numbers started at 450700. Can't help you on that anomaly.

That tractor looks pretty rough based upon the pictures posted. Been left outdoors for a long time. If the exhaust was open during all that time, the engine is probably rusted badly internally. Does the engine run? Smoke? Start readily? Blowby?

I personally would avoid a tractor that has not been cared for.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

whipray,

If it was a Ford 445, the model number would start with a KD3 prefix in place of the B10.

Other things to check: 
Does the 3 point lift work?
Does the PTO work?
Does the loader work?
Does it have power steering (A loader will make steering very difficult)
Major leaks?


----------

